# Canadian citizen looking to return to Canada



## ricnunes (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm a Canadian born citizen, who's been living in Portugal for the last 32 year (left Canada with my parent when I was 5 years old) and for quite some time that I have the strong desire to return to Canada, but now I'm really determined to return to Canada to live and work also because things aren't looking well in the country where I'm living (Portugal) and I doubt that things will improve here in Portugal for many years to come. Besides I'm also unemployed since last January.
So by returning to Canada, I'm looking for a better quality of living which obviously includes finding a job in my area of expertise, which is computer engineering since (I have a Bachelor degree).
My plan is to first find a job so that I can move back to Canada even because I don't have any relatives left in Canada but I'm having difficulties in finding a job in Canada. For the past month I've been replying to job offers found in "Job Bank - Canada" site (among other sites) but so far I didn't get any replies.

So I'm asking here for help in order to find a job, with preference in my area of expertise or at least looking for some advise in order to be more effective in finding myself a job in Canada.
BTW, is there any entity that could possibly help people like me?

BTW, I'm willing to work in almost any part of Canada, albeit having a preference for Toronto area, mainly for two reasons:
1- I was born in Toronto.
2- From what I've been reading, Toronto seems to be the "easiest" place to find a job in Canada, but I'm not sure if that applies to my area of expertise (IT). 



Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## ngo (Oct 9, 2013)

ricnunes said:


> I'm a Canadian born citizen, who's been living in Portugal for the last 32 year (left Canada with my parent when I was 5 years old) and for quite some time that I have the strong desire to return to Canada, but now I'm really determined to return to Canada to live and work also because things aren't looking well in the country where I'm living (Portugal) and I doubt that things will improve here in Portugal for many years to come. Besides I'm also unemployed since last January.
> So by returning to Canada, I'm looking for a better quality of living which obviously includes finding a job in my area of expertise, which is computer engineering since (I have a Bachelor degree).
> My plan is to first find a job so that I can move back to Canada even because I don't have any relatives left in Canada but I'm having difficulties in finding a job in Canada. For the past month I've been replying to job offers found in "Job Bank - Canada" site (among other sites) but so far I didn't get any replies.
> 
> ...




hello,

Toronto is quite challenging in terms of jobs prospect. explore other cities before coming here. rather expensive in the GTA.

good luck :canada:


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Your best bet would be to visit Canada and apply for positions with a Canadian address and contact details... Then you are available to do face to face job interviews. You will run in to issues with lack of Canadian experience (what exactly do you do in IT)? Make sure you note in your cover letter that you are a Canadian citizen so they understand they don't have to jump through loops to employ you.


----------



## ricnunes (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.


Liam,
I've been working as a vocational education and training teacher (computer science) but I also worked in the past as a high school teacher (also computer science) and as a Computer engineer where I was responsible for a wide array of tasks such as Hardware installation and maintenance, user training and Helpdesk, Software development, among others.

Mentioning in my cover letter that I'm Canadian it's a good idea that actually I followed for every job position that I replied to.
BTW, I also mentioned in my cover letter that while being a Canadian citizen, I live in Portugal but have the desire to return to work and live in Canada as soon as possible, is this a good idea?


ngo,
While having a bit of a preference for Toronto, I'm willing to work in almost any part of Canada and speaking of which, is there any city/location that you advise me to look for a job or could somehow be easier to find a job (in my area of expertise)?


----------

